# Graphic Design & Illustration



## Jose Saenz (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to the board. I saw this business section of the forum and thought it would be a good opportunity to let you guys in on a much needed service for any business -Graphic Design.

My fiance and I just started our own design firm, The MoJo Company. We provide anything from logos, to business cards to custom illustrations and everything inbetween.

Take a look at our temporary site, www.themojoco.com for samples of our work. You'll see a lot of illustration work at the beginning of the portfolio (our core business), but towards the end, you see some great logo and graphic design samples.

Advertising and how you present yourself and your business is just as important as your talent.

-Jose Saenz


----------

